# Old Daiwa Millionaire Reels



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I see alot of these sell for dirt cheap on ebay, whats the deal with these reels. Are they alot more rough than Ambassadeurs of the same age?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

The old ones used to be liquid smooth compared to the abus of the same age.

I cant give you any more details other than they were great striper and catfish reels in the fresh water (the models with clickers)


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*3r*

I have an old 3R that I still use all the time .... it's over 25 years old ...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Old thread but these reel are vintage classics


----------



## ThePitbullofLove (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got two vintage Millionaires, a red 3R and a Blue 4H (High Speed). Both were (and are) butter smooth compared to Abu Garcia (and just Garcia) Ambassadeurs of similar vintage and original MSRP. In fact, my red 3R was a replacement for an Ambassadeur that got run over by a friends Blazer following a fishing trip.

I just found these reels at my parent's house in the past few months, after having put them away for magnetic braked Shimano, Daiwa, and Abu offerings, and after cleaning, they're ready to be put back into service. In fact, the 4H is going striper fishing with me, mated to a new graphite rod. Love 'em!


----------

